# how much would a **** cost



## buckmaster89 (Oct 2, 2006)

how much can you get a **** in full body mount any info would be great


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Go lookin'. Budget $400.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds about right there Ebow.

Mike


----------

